# Improving installation performance



## Mustela (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello.

I know that the sysinstall tool is faster for selecting packages and for pre-configuring system, but:

Is possible supress the message "XXXXX was added successfully" when FreeBSD is installing a distribution package? A good choice is a new feature that the administrator could supress this slowly message, concretely 1 second per message that the machine don't work: 5 minutes paused installing 300 packages!!!

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't install packages using sysinstall. Just install a clean system, update the ports tree and use `# pkg_add -r <packagename>`.


----------



## Mustela (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok... but it was to improving first installation. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

Mustela said:
			
		

> Ok... but it was to improving first installation. Thanks!



That whole sysinstall thing needs a complete overhaul. And AFAIK work is being done in this regard.


----------

